# Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special Revolver



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I guess this belong here,my Bulldog .44 Special.I bought it last month.:mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good piece, I have a 1980's stainless .

I like the 44 spl round.

CONGRATS


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I have changed the grip on my Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special,I haven't been to the range since I made the change to fire it yet.


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

Now you just need to get a second for dual carry!


----------



## Trex18 (Oct 4, 2017)

ifithitu said:


> I have changed the grip on my Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special,I haven't been to the range since I made the change to fire it yet.
> View attachment 7402


Where did you get your grips at ?


----------

